# С чего начать лечение?



## ттатьяна (7 Май 2008)

Здраствуйте. Мне 29 лет. Со 2 класса сколиоз, периодически проходила курс мануальной терапии. Лет 10 головные боли правой зоны и боли в шее справа. Дискомфорт под правой лопаткой, она немного больше выступает. Слабый мышечный корсет и большая подвижность позвонков. Я так чувствую, что правая сторона спазмирована, а левая растянута. Лет пять назад начала лечение у нейрохирурга, делала томографию, подробности не помню, но речь шла о протрузии позвонков шейного отдела. Лечение прервала, т.к. назначили большое количество лекарств для сосудов и мозга, а по поводу исправления позвоночника - ничего. Испугалась последствий. Если начинаю делать гимнастику наступает обострение - боли и позвонки гуляют. 
Скажите пожалуйста к какому специалисту обращаться - неврологу? С чего начать лечение? Укреплять мышцы, лечить сосуды или исправлять искривлению позвоночника. Осуществляет ли кто-то комплексный подход. Можете ли вы посоветовать кого-то в Краснодаре?
На одном из сайтов описала проблему, мне позвонили и сказали что скорей всего нужна операция. Действительно ли так? Понимаю, что нарушение запущено, но надеюсь на безоперационный курс лечения. Возможно ли?
Спасибо, надеюсь на ответ.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  С чего начать лечение?*

Сколиоз какой степени Вам был поставлен, протрузии каких отделов.


----------



## ттатьяна (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  С чего начать лечение?*

Снимки и вся информация в другом городе, поэтому сейчас не могу сообщить. Обязательно напишу. Скажите Ваше мнение по моей ситуации.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  С чего начать лечение?*

Обратиться нужно к неврологу или вертебрологу в профильные клиники, после очного осмотра доктор подберет Вам комплексное лечение и ответит на все Ваши вопросы.
На счет оперативного вмешательства я не могу Вам, что- то сказать так как нет точного диагноза по сколиозу, нет снимков.


----------



## ттатьяна (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  С чего начать лечение?*

Спасибо за ответ, записалась на прием к неврологу


----------

